# Shed the pounds!!



## Angela123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Week 1 5lb!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2017)

You know it makes sense Very good


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice one Angela!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ditto (Jul 24, 2017)

Well done. You should join the weight loss thread.  

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/group-weight-loss-challenge-2017.63912/page-28


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2017)

You should be selling books on how to do it


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice work Angela well done


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 24, 2017)

Well done, Angela.... Great start.


----------

